# Hand crochet tutu dresses



## gratia (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been making soaps for going on 7 years now and this past October took up this awesome new hobby/business.  Wanted to share.

Hope the pics load, these are just a few of what I have done.


----------



## Genny (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cute!!  
I'm a crocheter, too.  Your pink & gray dress looks like the pink & gray hat I'm working on right now.


----------



## tryanything (Mar 3, 2013)

I love that blue and purple one!  I crochet, but mostly scarves, blankets, and other baby/kid clothes.  I made some cute skull hats for my girls and my hubby last Christmas.  Working on two baby blankets for friends of my mother right now.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2013)

Those look great and it's a clever idea. I don't crochet (my grandmother did _*try *_to teach me  ) so I can appreciate other people's creations. I hope they sell well for you.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 4, 2013)

Super cute!  I have seen the tutu part before but not the crocheted bodice!  Love them!


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are adorable!  Such a crafty and talented group we have here!


----------

